# Boats Must Exit I-15



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps it is a little too late but could be a step in the right direction.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1614-boats-must-exit-i-15.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What about all water trucks?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=4865765

-DallanC


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

my question is why just in the south. All of our neighboring states require it in the north but not Utah. Why?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If they want to be serious they need to set up at the Port of Entry north of Kanab also, I think most boats from Utah leaving Lake Powell will go north on 89.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

While having my boat washed at Electric Lake two years ago, I made a suggestion that the DWR make it mandatory that all out of state boats wanting to launch in a Utah water body must be washed and inspected. Particularly Southern Utah. There was a pressure washer at Otter Creek and I never saw it used during my 3 day stay. Pretty sad especially when the campground was full of Nevada folks with only 2 Utahns, and 1 trailer from Arizona. I'm surprised there aren't muscles in Otter and all the way down to DMAD. My suggestion just got blank stares and not much said. The state bought several top of the line pressure washers, I've also noticed the one at Yuba sits a lot as well. Just my observations.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

State workers actually working. That would be a first, why when they can drive around and burn gas all day long.


----------

